# Can I use my Alien Skin Exposure with Lightroom?



## mattfoto (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi, all...

Can I install my Exposure plug-in in Lightroom? If not, when?
Thanks!


----------



## Braders (Nov 27, 2009)

Probably when the developers of Alien Skin Exposure obtain the plug-in SDK and develop it! It's not up to Adobe to develop 3rd party software, only to provide the ability for developers to do just that.

Example i have would be Silver efex pro fro LR. 

It looks like these would be nice effects, i would love to see it in LR, but as they are just effects then the developers would have to tinker with LR to replicate them as presets.

There are some already out there, the one that comes to mind is the 3'' movie.


----------

